# what is sapo sauce (what are iyts ingredients)



## perfection (Aug 18, 2007)

Would sapo sauce be chinese or generically oriental?

Is there a specific recipe anywhere so that i can learn about the ingredients of this sauce


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken stock, hot bean paste, soy sauce


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sapo  in spanish means  Toad. There is evidence of the word coming from Africa as well as Portigual and Spain  Thailand as well.  So to actually give the orgin who knows? Possibly the Chinese adopted it in their travels and originally made it from frogs or toads like oyster sauce no one really knows. In Thai frogs and toads are a semi staples.


----------

